# TV Show: Jersey Cape Fishing



## davehunt

I caught a great local TV Show on Sunday called Jersey Cape Fishing.

It was on Cable (Comcast) Channel 13 at 9:00 AM. It's also aired several other times during the week.

I hadn't heard of it or seen it mentioned before. Reminds me of a show up here in NY called The Fishing Line. (Which I don't get to see since I switched from Cable to Dishnetwork at home)

I really enjoyed it because, as opposed to most outdoor shows I watch, this show provided specific information about where I'm fishing.

Just thought I share that


----------



## Eric G

Sundays, at 11:00 & 11:30 am on AC TV channel 53, think comcast ch.5 in wildwoods you have Jersey Cape Fishing and Ugly Mug Fishing Shows back to back.


----------



## davehunt

Thanks for the update, last weekend I kept checking Channels 13 and 15 and all that was on was non stop infomercials for local Car Dealers.

Thanks again.


----------



## Sandhog

If you have Direct-TV the show is on channel #53. You must have local channel package to get it.


----------

